# remembrance day poppy pattern



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

I came across this pattern this morning.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/business-consumer/how-to-make-your-own-crochet-poppy-1403904


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

it is lovely and I wish I could crochet, for those who knit there is a free pattern for a poppy on ravelry.


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> it is lovely and I wish I could crochet, for those who knit there is a free pattern for a poppy on ravelry.


Here is a knitted one I had save a while back.I don't know where I got it from.If anyone knows please let me know so I can give credit to them.

Knit a Poppy

Petals

Using red, cast on 5 stitches.
Row 1: (RS) K
Row 2: KFB, (knit forward and back into next stitch), K to last 2 stitches, KFB, K1 (7stitches)
Row 3: As second row (9 stitches)
Row 4: As second row (11 stitches)
Row 5 -8: Knit
Row 9: Sl1, K2tog. psso, K to last 4 stitches, K2 tog twice (7 st)
Row 10- 12: Knit
Row 13: As 9th row (3 stitches)
Row 14: Cast off

Centre

Using black, cast on 16 stitches. Cast off

Leaf (knit 1)
Using green, cast on 4 stitches.
Row 1: K
Row 2: KFB, K to last st, KFB (6 stitches)
Row 3: K
Row 4: As second row (8 stitches)
Row 5-8: K
Row 9: K2 tog, K to last 2 stitches, K2tog (6 stitches)
Row 10: K
Row 11: As 9th row (4 stitches)
Row 12: K
Row 13: As 9th row (2 stitches)
Row 14: Cast off.

Weave in the ends of the petals, assemble the petals into a circle and use the ends to sew them together.
Coil the black into circle and sew in the centre of the petal
Weave in the ends of the leaf and sew onto the back of the petals 
Sew on the pin


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll have to try that, Thank you!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

We call it Veteran's Day in the U.S.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful poppy,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

LaviniaRiverinia Thanks for this poppy knitting pattern.
.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

Thank-you both for the poppy patterns... and in Canada we call it Remembrance Day.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely thanks for sharing


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for both patterns.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice idea, especially as the NZ poppy is no longer made in NZ, but outsourced to part of the Asian world. We celebrate ANZAC day here, which is in April, and Remembrance Day is beginning to become a feature of NZ life too.


----------

